# What breed?



## Mary0822 (Apr 27, 2021)

What breed do you think this little beauty is? 5 weeks old.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Impossible to tell with such a young pup.


----------



## LarissaJS (May 9, 2021)

Mary0822 said:


> What breed do you think this little beauty is? 5 weeks old.


An adorable one for sure


----------

